# Check out the Mountain Yellers...



## Ravie (Apr 2, 2009)

They just found me and i like them.:cheers:

The Mountain Yellers on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## Ravie (Apr 3, 2009)

for sure thats my favorite song haha


----------



## john1158 (Apr 3, 2009)

good stuff along the same lines kinda.....
East River String Band
all in the merry month of may 
The Two Man Gentlemen Band
Galvanized Junk Band
The Old Scratch Revival singers
The Music Box
2nd St. Rag Stompers
hurray for the riff raff
Blind Boy Paxton
Casa De Chihuahua
Squalor n’ Sloth
Black Death All Stars
story.
The Whiskeyjacks
The Shwillbillies (yes arrow it is amys old band)
dandelion junk queens
Sour Mash Hug Band
THAT Damned band
Casa De Chihuahua
The Ones to Blame


ok there is some good stuff to check out if your bored.....


----------



## bobNkamille (Apr 3, 2009)

i like them. you should check out the humblest mutherfuckers ever!. It's some kids that know Bob and I's buddy jake.


----------



## Angela (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks for sharing that ravie, they've got some fun tunes. And nice taste in music there john1158, some of those are great. I'd also like to add a few more to that list
The Crow Quill Night Owls
Blair Street Mugwumps
Can Kickers
Blackbird Raum
Peach-Colored Jug Smugglers
The Knuckle Knockers


----------



## john1158 (Apr 3, 2009)

The Crow Quill Night Owls and Blackbird Raum both are really good for sure...ill have to check out the other you listed there.....
iam all stoked on music right now got some great records the past few days....
mississippi john hurt
towens van zandt
Utah Phillips
pete seeger
jelly roll morton
gid tanner
plus some old rag time tapes and robert johnson 2 tape set....


----------

